# Chunnel offer



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/offers-and-savings/day-trip-offer/

Says it all really :laugh:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

"Valid for cars (up to 9 passengers),low vans and motorcycles only. Excludes trailers and caravans. " I bet they'd say a motorhome isn't a valid vehicle despite most being classed as cars on the V5


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How many CARS can carry 9 PASSENGERS?

IMO such a description eqautes to a minibus not a car.... we used to have Peugeot which carried up to 7 but I annot recall seeing a car that carried 9......


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Penquin

Do not confuse what you think qualifies as a “motor car” with what the LEGAL definition is! A minibus (less than eight passengers + driver) is still legally a “Motor car” so can be driven on just a car licence.

A Range Rover or Disco come in seven seat versions, still a motor car! 

Likewise a motorhome doesn’t have a legal definition, in law it’s a motorcar, if over 3500 kg but under 7500 it’s a heavy motor car (hence the need for the additional driving licence class)

The trouble is that Eurotunnel can set their own ‘definitions” and doubtless do! 

Andy


----------

